
Climate change 'fraud' letter: a Martin Luther moment in science history - nice1
http://www.csmonitor.com/Commentary/Opinion/2010/1019/Climate-change-fraud-letter-a-Martin-Luther-moment-in-science-history
======
ceejayoz
So a single scientist from an unrelated field (nuclear physics) unravels
decades of study by climatologists, based on a contention that the energy
industry side of the debate is the _under_ funded side?

Figures that the author of the article is a meteorologist. Meteorology is to
climatology what day trading is to economics.

------
johngalt
Reading his resignation letter it's clear he's not even attempting to refute
climate change. He's just attacking the methods and motivations used to prove
it.

Frankly I find a stunning correlation between the popularity of scientific
opinions, and their supposed 'truth'. Go back in time and I bet 99/100
scientists could prove the existence of God during the inquisition.

